# Scooter the 2 legged dog.



## Scooter's Dad

This is one of my little guys named Scooter. Scooter is a disabled Chihuahua male that was born without front legs. He is 4 months old now and doing great. A little spoiled but great. He will get his wheelchair cart in 2 months and then the fun begins. He's hard to keep up with now but wait until he gets his wheels.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

omg he looks so cute !! i' m happy people like you exist to make his life wonderful !!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper

I wanna see a better pic of Scooter ... without the tongue!


----------



## Scooter's Dad

Thanks for the replies. Here are some pics of Scooter. His website has many pics on it also. Alan and Scooter


----------



## Scooter's Dad

another pic. Scooter in his temporary cart with Tinker Belle.


----------



## Scooter's Dad

Scooter's website is www.disabledchihuahua.8m.net


----------



## Nona

Oh my goodness, poor wee guy being born without his front legs  
I am sooo happy that he belongs to a great owner though, you obviously care so much about Scooter.
Who couldn't, he's absolutely adoreable!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

they are both supercute !!! when i think of it i get tears in my eyes !! but he probably has a wsonderful life :wave: ...thanks to you !

kisses nat


----------



## sjc

Wow! :shock: What a adorablea little guy! He certainly seems to have a great attitude! Glad he has you to love him!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Cooper

oh my gosh... what a cute little guy!! I'm so sorry about his legs, or lack thereof - but he doesn't seem to mind all that much! I bet he'll be a REAL Scooter when he gets his wheelchair!!

He's just adorable. Bless you for taking care of him and making sure he gets the best life possible.


----------



## Alisha

Oh my goodness bless his little heart he's just darling


----------



## Scooter's Dad

When Scooter was born he looked normal and I didn't notice he was missing his legs. After his mom had him and his completely normal brother cleaned up I picked them up to see if I had girls or boys. I picked up Scooters brother now named Shorty Doo *** because he's a short stuff. Then when I picked up Scooter I almost dropped him. I sat in the floor, held him and cried for him then realized I had to make a decission. Will he live or be put down. He was so perfect in everyother way that I said to myself we have an uphill battle on our hands but I always was one for a challenge. Of all the Chis I have raised Scooter is the most loving. He stays with my Mom while I am away and they have fallen in love with each other. Scooter has learned to releave himself without making a mess and eats, drinks and does everything the others do. He knows he is special and eats up all of the attention. I have a cart on order and when he is 6 months old he will be fitted for it. I made a temporary one so he could learn to use it. He is cool with it for a while until he gets tired of it then its back to scooting across the floor like a rabbit. Scooter has all the love anyone could ever want and will by the grace of God and all of the kind folks that have helped him, he will live a full and happy life. We thank you for all of your sweet comments but I have to admit. Once I looked into those trusting eyes of my little guy it was not hard to fall in love with him. Again thanks from Scooter and Alan


----------



## sullysmum

Just today i read a message on a chi board about someone had a chi with no front legs, im sure it is pretty young or just born but i cant find it, i will keep looking as this person might be able to get some help from you.  Scooter's lovely bless him.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

I am so glad you didnt have him put down! I would like to ask a question that is on everyones minds, are you planning to breed those 2 parents again? Because of the gentic defects? :?: I am glad he has parents like you! :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek

What a special little guy and bless you for giving him the love he deserves. I think it would be more difficult if he'd lost his legs through disease or an accident but he has no idea what he's missing. I'd love to see more pics of Scooter cuz he sure is a cutie.


----------



## Boogaloo

Scooter is so cute. I hope he likes his wheelchair!


----------



## Scooter's Dad

I spoke to the vet about what I should do with his Mom and Dad and the vet said that Scooter is a one in a million thing that may never happen again. Not wanting to take a chance I had his Mom spayed. His Dad has fathered several other litters and not a defect in the crowd. The way I see it is for a genetic mishap, he's a cute little bugger.


----------



## kiwi love

What an amazing little fellow you have. He is just adorable. I am so glad that you decided to keep him. I can't wait to see more pictures of him. What part of SC do you live? I live in Edisto Beach down in the lowcountry.


----------



## luv4mygirls

good for you for not putting him down. i can tell he is so full of life and spunk!


----------



## Roie

from scooter to scooter (my puppy is scooter also) bless you!!


----------



## nabi

Such a sweet little boy...and you...words cannot express the admiration I have for you....what a wonderful person you are to care for Scooter and to love and accept him just the way he is ! Scooter will repay you a thousand times over with his love and devotion. 

We will all be waiting to see updated pic's of Scooter and his new wheels !


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Scooter's Dad said:


> I spoke to the vet about what I should do with his Mom and Dad and the vet said that Scooter is a one in a million thing that may never happen again. Not wanting to take a chance I had his Mom spayed. His Dad has fathered several other litters and not a defect in the crowd. The way I see it is for a genetic mishap, he's a cute little bugger.



OMG he is a cute little bugger, you just love him to death!


----------



## Scooter's Dad

We are in the Columbia area.


----------



## Yoshismom

*Bless him*

How ironic! I just posted in general chat today a link to some amazing videos and one of them is a dog that was born exactly the same way except he walks up right like a human. Check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## stefanie_farrell

He is a SOLDIER!!!  I absolutly love him. There is a staff upstairs from us that was run over the day the owners picked him up at 8 weeks and her back leg was taken off! Just to say shes survived her whole life now and proudly hops around the front green... she knows no different. She is so beautiful and is such a wonderful helthy dog as Im sure your scooter will grow up to be.. I hope he gets his wheel chair soon... and I hope we see more pregression and more photos of the daily life of SUPER SCOOTER!
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Auggies Mom

He is an angel and so are you for loving and taking such good care of him. He looks like a very happy boy and I am sure he must bring you joy


----------



## KB

BLESS YOU.....Scooter is absolutely wonderful. I would have kept him too!  8)


----------



## purpleboy2

great chi


----------



## stefania

Aww god bless you and your awesome baby


----------



## mchelsea13

so amazing! I love you both! that is so wonderful! to think of how many people would have given up on him! so thankful you got him!


----------



## Ruby's Ma

He's such a cute, sweet little guy! Looks like he has spunk too  You have an awesome attitude, he is so lucky to have you and from what I've seen he looks really happy! Best wishes to you both, I know he'll continue to have a great life in your care! Please keep us updated on his progress- He's such a little heartstealer


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Oh wow what a cutie pie he is so adorable - you are brilliant :wave:


----------



## Jayne

hes a lovely boy really handsome , i am glad someone like you has him and has given him the chance x


----------



## sullysmum

*Re: Bless him*



Yoshismom said:


> How ironic! I just posted in general chat today a link to some amazing videos and one of them is a dog that was born exactly the same way except he walks up right like a human. Check it out if you get a chance.


 That must have been what i read as i couldnt find any other sites with it on,i thought i was going mad as i knew i had read about another chi like that! :?


----------



## mychisangel

What an adorable, precious little boy he is!  He is really special and so are you for being such a wonderful parent to him. God bless you both. :lol:


----------



## Kari

Scooter is just a little angel! I love him!  

I too posted a link awhile back about a dog born just like Scooter. This one was a bigger dog though. She walked on her hind legs to get around. It was really inspiring to see.

I hope you stick around the site (some people only join and then are gone  ) I really want to see lots more from Scooter! :wave:


----------



## Scooter's Dad

Kari said:


> Scooter is just a little angel! I love him!
> 
> I too posted a link awhile back about a dog born just like Scooter. This one was a bigger dog though. She walked on her hind legs to get around. It was really inspiring to see.
> 
> I hope you stick around the site (some people only join and then are gone  ) I really want to see lots more from Scooter! :wave:


We will be around for a long time if you will have us. Thanks everyone for all the love for my little guy. Scooter and Alan


----------



## Scooter's Dad

Some pictures of Scooter.


----------



## Scooter's Dad

more pics


----------



## Scooter's Dad

even more


----------



## Scooter's Dad

the last for today.


----------



## kiwi love

I am so in love :love5: with little Scooter. He is just the cutest little thing ever :toothy7: :toothy8: :toothy7: . What an amazing little guy you have. You both are luck to have each other :love3: . My home town is Florence. How long have you lived there?


----------



## chihuahua-lady

oh my iv only just seen this post poor lil guy it made me cry he is so sweet


----------



## Scooter's Dad

kiwi love said:


> I am so in love :love5: with little Scooter. He is just the cutest little thing ever :toothy7: :toothy8: :toothy7: . What an amazing little guy you have. You both are luck to have each other :love3: . My home town is Florence. How long have you lived there?


I was born in Darlington and have lived in and around the Columbia/Lexington area most of my life. Even lived in Florence around 25 years ago off of W. Palmetto. Scooter is my heart and as I type this his Aunt Heffie is asleep across my neck and sholders. They just use me and I love it. Alan and Scooter


----------



## luvmydogs

Oh my goodness...how did I miss this.... 

You both are AMAZING. Scooter stole my heart.

Leslie


----------



## Chico's Mama

oh my gosh...he is so cute!


----------



## Rachael Polachek

I haven't fallen this hard or this fast since Tiny. God sure gave Scooter an extra big dose of cuteness to make up for not having front legs. :love4:


----------



## chihuahua-lady

thats what i was thinking earlier it reminded me of tiny


----------



## KB

Great photos thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kari

I really enjoyed seeing him playing! Scooter is an angel! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls

Rachael Polachek said:


> I haven't fallen this hard or this fast since Tiny. God sure gave Scooter an extra big dose of cuteness to make up for not having front legs. :love4:


i was going to say the same thing about tiny! man scooter is just too much for my heart strings lol...


----------



## Scooter's Dad

luv4mygirls said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't fallen this hard or this fast since Tiny. God sure gave Scooter an extra big dose of cuteness to make up for not having front legs. :love4:
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to say the same thing about tiny! man scooter is just too much for my heart strings lol...
Click to expand...

God also gave me the gift of a little guy that needed me. I was at a point in my life where each day ran into the other without notice. Partially disabled, divorced and to be honest feeling sorry for myself, I had begun to grow hatefull and sour on the world. My only outlet was my Chis and this computer. Then along comes Scooter. I see the determination and will to do things that the other pups take for granted and my situation isn't all that bad anymore. I read all the comments about how much I am praised for taking care of Scooter, but I have to be honest with you. The first time I looked into those trusting eyes it bacame easy to do. It wasn't a question of if I can do it. It was a fact that I will do it, happily. Scooter has so many friends now that care about him and love him. Thank you all for making my little guy happy, Alan, proud friend of Scooter


----------



## Rachael Polachek

Scooter's Dad said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't fallen this hard or this fast since Tiny. God sure gave Scooter an extra big dose of cuteness to make up for not having front legs. :love4:
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to say the same thing about tiny! man scooter is just too much for my heart strings lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God also gave me the gift of a little guy that needed me. I was at a point in my life where each day ran into the other without notice. Partially disabled, divorced and to be honest feeling sorry for myself, I had begun to grow hatefull and sour on the world. My only outlet was my Chis and this computer. Then along comes Scooter. I see the determination and will to do things that the other pups take for granted and my situation isn't all that bad anymore. I read all the comments about how much I am praised for taking care of Scooter, but I have to be honest with you. The first time I looked into those trusting eyes it bacame easy to do. It wasn't a question of if I can do it. It was a fact that I will do it, happily. Scooter has so many friends now that care about him and love him. Thank you all for making my little guy happy, Alan, proud friend of Scooter
Click to expand...

I know just what you mean. God gave Lily to me because I needed someone who needed me. Best feeling in the world.


----------



## chimom

I've gotten a little behind on the forum due to not feelng well, and just saw this thread. 

Scooter just stole my heart - Despite his handicap, he has such a happy and loving look. How could anyone look at this sweet baby and not love him to pieces? :love4: 

God bless you for loving and taking care of this little angel. I look forward to seeing him grow. Lots of hugs and kisses for Scooter from Jazzy and me.


----------



## luv4mygirls

Scooter's Dad said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't fallen this hard or this fast since Tiny. God sure gave Scooter an extra big dose of cuteness to make up for not having front legs. :love4:
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to say the same thing about tiny! man scooter is just too much for my heart strings lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God also gave me the gift of a little guy that needed me. I was at a point in my life where each day ran into the other without notice. Partially disabled, divorced and to be honest feeling sorry for myself, I had begun to grow hatefull and sour on the world. My only outlet was my Chis and this computer. Then along comes Scooter. I see the determination and will to do things that the other pups take for granted and my situation isn't all that bad anymore. I read all the comments about how much I am praised for taking care of Scooter, but I have to be honest with you. The first time I looked into those trusting eyes it bacame easy to do. It wasn't a question of if I can do it. It was a fact that I will do it, happily. Scooter has so many friends now that care about him and love him. Thank you all for making my little guy happy, Alan, proud friend of Scooter
Click to expand...


you are an amazing soul. the world should have more alan's in it  it makes me realize that the world isn't just filled with bad selfish cruel people. a story like this comes along and makes you stop and see the good that is out there.....


----------



## LittleHead

Scooter is soo cute!! You are truly blessed to have him...I LOVE his little head he has!!


----------



## joy

I agree....we need more people like you.....He's adorable


----------



## goldie

I love this pix of him... He looks just like any other happy little puppy!


----------



## MissMolly

He's sooo cute!  Poor lil guy about the legs!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW SCOOTER GOT ON? DID HE GET HIS WHEELCHAIR? :wave:


----------



## Scooter's best bud

Scooter is doing great and growing every day. Today he was measured again for his cart and should be getting it very soon. He really did seem to like it when he sat it in today. 
sheryl
Scooter's best bud


----------



## SunnyFLMum

That is such good news!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I just read this entire post, and Scooter is an amazing little dog. I'm excited for him getting his wheels


----------



## sullysmum

Sheryl,I posted a message about another 2 legged chihuahua i found on another site.Click and then scroll down for picture.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=19913&highlight=


----------



## lecohen

Scooter's best bud said:


> Scooter is doing great and growing every day. Today he was measured again for his cart and should be getting it very soon. He really did seem to like it when he sat it in today.
> sheryl
> Scooter's best bud



Hi there....Just caught this thread. How do you know Scooter is doing well? I thought he was with Alan - Scooter's dad?

Do you have any recent pics of the little darling?

BTW WELCOME!


----------



## Scooter's best bud

I know scooter very well because i am alan's girl friend. He and I have been together since august 2005 so i have known Scooter for a while. Alan has been having problems signing on and he asked that i answer the post regarding how Scooter has been doing. Is there anything else that i may help you with? I will be glad to ask him if he has any new pics to post. FYI Alan will be registering again soon as Scooter's Dad2.



lecohen said:


> Scooter's best bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scooter is doing great and growing every day. Today he was measured again for his cart and should be getting it very soon. He really did seem to like it when he sat it in today.
> sheryl
> Scooter's best bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there....Just caught this thread. How do you know Scooter is doing well? I thought he was with Alan - Scooter's dad?
> 
> Do you have any recent pics of the little darling?
> 
> BTW WELCOME!
Click to expand...


----------



## stefanie_farrell

its great to know hes doing so well
Thanks for replying to the email and coming and updating us


xxx :wave:


----------



## Scooter's Dad2

[/img]http://files.dogster.com/pix/dogs/51/176751/176751_1127480091.jpg


----------



## Scooter's Dad2

I wanted to ost some new pics of scooter but am having a hard time with the html. As soon as i can I will post them.


----------



## lecohen

Thanks for the update, I hope you didn't think I was being rude, we have had a lot of ppl on this forum who were not who they said they were.

Looking forward to seeing new Scoot pics


----------



## loonyalf

Great to see scooter has great support and love from the family...

Wat a brave wawa, to see him playing and try to live life as normal as possible...


----------



## stefanie_farrell

lol leena i asked them to come and give an update  :wave:


----------



## lecohen

No Stef..i meant by the new user name . :roll:


----------



## Minty_Min82

AWWW


----------



## Chigrl

This little guy brought a tear to my eye. He is the cutest little Chi! Alan, you are amazing for taking on this responsibility. The world needs more people like you. If Scooter was in my life, I would do the same thing and only give him the best. 
I am going to keep checking your website for updates. I want to help in some sort of way.

Scooter, you are absolutely adorable. Stay happy and cute!!!!! 

~Amanda & Emmi


----------



## Scooter's Dad2

Thanks so much for your kind words but anyone who looks into those big eyes of the little guy would have done the same thing. I was taught as a kid to respect nature and to love all of God's creatures no matter what affliction they may have had and Scooter was a test of my spirit. He has become a big part in turning my life around too. I met Sheryl through Scooter and now we have been together sense August of last year. The best part is to see the love the two of them have for each other. Scooter looks at her like she's the best thing sence Ukanuba. Scooter has been very luckyy to have such great folks that have helped with his vet bills and his cart. He will remember them all as they cross the Rainbow Bridge. Again thanks for your love for my Scooter, Alan[/img]


----------



## Chigrl

Was Scooter able to get his cart???


----------



## Scooter's Dad2

it will be here in a week or so. The folks that built it have been very good about the cost and we almost have it covered.


----------



## Chigrl

That is awesome. I am happy!!! Keep us posted with pictures and news. You and Scooter made my day, thank you!!!


----------



## Scooter's Dad2

I have added some new pics of scooter taken over the weekend. he was in a very playfull mood so it was hard to catch him still enough to snap. The website is his old one but the new pics are on page: photo page 6 listed in the sideboard of the main page. Enjoy. Scooter'd dad2

www.disabledchihuahua.8m.net


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~

He is the cutest ever!!! I love him!!! Give him a big kiss from Cookie, Lola and Taz!!!!!!!!


----------



## rach

i just basically want to say the same as every1 else bless you for taking such good care of him. i'm sure he makes it worth your while tho he's a cutie pie!
hope you both have a worderfull life together :sunny:


----------



## Scooter's Dad2

Just a short note to say Scooter will be getting his NEW cart in a few days thanks to the effort of so many folks. God bless you all. Thanks, Scooter and Alan


----------



## *Tiffany*

thats wonderful you'll have to post some pics so we can see him in action lol....hes adorable! :wave:


----------



## nornie

Scooter is beautiful!!! It just makes him more special! I can tell he will have a great life thanks to your kindness!


----------



## ~Jessie~

That is great news. I am so happy that Scooter is getting his cart soon


----------



## TareG

what an amazing chi, and an amazing family to take care of him!  

These are the kind of stories that melt my heart and keep up my faith in this world. Thanks for sharing, and please keep posting!

Congrats on the soon-to-come wheelchair, Scooter!


----------



## Kari

That is great news! :wave:


----------



## Scooter's Dad2

We have a new addition to our family. As of a few days ago I have taken in another handicapped little Chi. Her name is Amy and she is 8 weeks old. Amy was born with her front legs missing from the elbow down on both sides. He owner couldn't handle watching her so I was asked if I would raise her. Being the big ol softy that I am we now have a very healthy, active but tiny little girl. Scooter has taken her as his buddy and watches out for her like a mother hen. Amy has no problems getting around and is quite saucy when she plays. Hopefully she will be like Scooter and never fel different. I have added some pics of Amy to Scooters webpage if you would like to see. The address is disabledchihuahua.8m.net. Look for Amy's Page. Scooter's and now Amy's Dad


----------



## *Tiffany*

shes adorable! we are lucky to have such a great person like you to take in animals in need...thanks!


----------



## newf

Those pictures say alot about who you are and how caring you and your family are.


----------

